# What time do you people wake up



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Some people don't/can't, sleep so when are you'll on?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My daughter gets up at 5am every morning and then wakes me around 6:30...LOL

I don't know where she got it but 7 days a week she is up at 5. I can not get out of bed.....lol


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Mon-Fri I wake up around 8am so I can take my girlfriend to work at 9.

Sat, I generally try to sleep in a little, around 10 or 11

Sunday I'm up at 8 again so I can be at work at 9.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I get up at 5:30 And I'm at work by 8:00 so I'm on and off til 4:00 PM!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

We wake up at 8am, sometimes Thrall the bulldog sleeps in, but the other dogs would have us up with the sun lol. Thrall will sleep til 2 in the afternoon if I let him lol.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn I went to bed at 5:30 am and got up at 7:30am so I guess I slept all night, where's my son's Madblood and nate when you need them?

Hell I done feed and watered 10 dogs and these guys are still past out


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ehhhhhhh....

im up from 8pm-8am for work (fri-mon)... then i sleep for a few hours maybe til about noon.... and get on here. then start my busy day

sometiems im on during work... hehehe my computer in my car has some high speed connection


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Go to bed anywhere from 11pm-2am just depends one what I've got going Alarm goes off at 6, get up at 6:30am sometimes 7am if I'm being lazy.

On the weekends usually get up around 8 or 9


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I get to bed around midnight to 1 am. Alarm goes off at 4, im up by 430 500.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

5:20am usually start work at 7am in bed by 10:30. Gotta keep my schedule or I'm grumpy LOL. I'm on vaca so it's more like get up 7:30 am go to bed 12:30 and nap alot in between hehehe


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If I don't sleep at all I try to never be grumpy


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I pull the night shift at work so I am up all night anyway. I go to bed in the day time. When I don't work, the "kids" usually get me up about 6am.


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

Hats off to some of yall lol...I go to bed no later then 10pm most nights and get up at around 7:30am lol I have to get my sleep or Im way grumpyer then normal lol! Im such a wild and crazy college student!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i take half hour naps mostly then usually go to bed around 10pm wake up at midnight go back to sleep then my husband wakes me up around 2am then i talk to him until he has to go to work usually around 6am then i go back to sleep for like an hour then i get up take Peanut out for his morning walk and then i start my day.
(i am ready for my husband to be home so i get regular sleep again)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i usually fall asleep around 9 or 10 sometimes i stay up till morning hours if i get a day off from life. i am up at anywhere from 7:30 am to 11 am but usually between 8 and 9 am


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I normally get to bed between 1am and 2am. Then I am up at 4am no matter what. Kind of sucks tbh. Wish I could sleep in but my internal clock just won't let me.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm up at 5:45 every morning.Even with the alarm not set on the weekends I still get up by 6:00 am.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm usually out by 5:00am and back up around noon. Been working nights for a couple of years now and still can't get used to it.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im up at 5:30 a.m., then i leave at 6:30 to be at work by 7:00 a.m. then i get off at 3:30p.m., and i go to bed by 12:00 a.m. and start all over again. And if the weekend i sleep in till 8 or 9.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i go to bed between 1-3am and i'm up any where from 11am-130pm.
man it sucks not having a job. i need to get on a better schudule


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you mean "you people" marty?!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

dan'sgrizz said:


> What do you mean "you people" marty?!


Have you ever lost everything you've lived for your whole life? if not you wouldn't understand... I'm a grown a$$ man and it brings tears to my eyes


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i understand now that you put it that way Marty.

BTW the "you people" comment was a joke from a movie... nothign meant by it lol.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm in school nights and will be working full time through the day starting next week. So, I guess I'll sleep whenever I get a chance.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

M-F I am up at 7 am take my son to school I work on tuesdays and wednesdays the rest of the time I am back here at home either on here or working dogs. I go to bed between 10pm and 12pm. On Sat and suns I am up around 8ish unless its show weekend then Im up at 4 am. I ususally go to bed around midnight or so. 

nate gets up around noon and goes to bed around 3 or 4 in the morning. lol


----------



## Caliber5 (Mar 9, 2009)

9am-11am is when I wake up


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Up at 6am to catch the bus at 7:10 to be to work by 8:30. I get off work at 5:30, catch the bus home, get home around 6:30, work out, eat, shower then hop on here. By then it's usually 9pm until whenever I can tear my tired a$$ away from the computer. Then it's up the next day to do it all over again.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm, Not to be nosey Marty but are you Okay?? You've seemed really down the last couple days, and your will and testament thingy was a little distrubing not the dogs being buried with you thing, but you're not dying anytime soon. (least I hope not!)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I go to sleep about 11 or 12 at night, i set my alarm for 8 but lately I wake up at 6 or 7 and can't sleep. I get to work at 8:30 and work til all the doggies are gone, sometimes 7 pm...... then I go home and hangout and then go to sleep. 

but i have wednesdays offf!!!! (hence the fact that I am currently online)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well as much as I hate it I'm up by 7:00 am alomst everyday. I go to bed at 11:00 pm but I read for about 1-2 hours every night. Some time my son and I will stay up late and watch movies. I work retail so no set schedule either 9-5 or 1-9:30 I hate that too but at least I have a job right. I'm on here on days I don't work or if I work the afternoon evening shift. Monday is dog class, tues and thursdays are Tae Kwon Do days and Sat is my sons guitar class then add the 4-H stuff and other dog stuff I'm hardly ever home.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> What do you mean "you people" marty?!


"What do *you* mean by you people?"

lol I love Tropic Thunder!

In bed at 10pm. Up at 4am


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm on and off all different hours. I work nights but some times take my laptop for when I take break. I mostly read on new forums. I don't post much cause every forum crowd is different. So I mostly read. When I get used to the people in each forum I will post more.


----------

